# Dicranopalpus ramosus has anyone else seen this?



## davholla (Oct 18, 2016)

This is a newish harvestman to the UK.  I found one in my house a few weeks ago and another in August this year.



EF7A8851harvestman by davholla2002, on Flickr
Close up stack of the same



EF7A8446-50Harvestmanstackof5 by davholla2002, on Flickr

The one in August about 40 miles from my home



EF7A1872harvestman by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

